# SE Louisiana plant suggestions



## mc1960 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum, and beekeeping, actually planning on starting with bees next spring. I have found a local club, and am planning to attend my first meeting with them in a couple of weeks. I have about 10 acres in the back that is not growing anything except weeds. I thought I would maybe start with about 2 acres at first, planting something that would be good for the bees next year. I live in the piney hills about 60 miles north of New Orleans. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Mark


----------



## bootsspurs (Mar 16, 2014)

mc1960 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum, and beekeeping, actually planning on starting with bees next spring. I have found a local club, and am planning to attend my first meeting with them in a couple of weeks. I have about 10 acres in the back that is not growing anything except weeds. I thought I would maybe start with about 2 acres at first, planting something that would be good for the bees next year. I live in the piney hills about 60 miles north of New Orleans. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Mark


Can't go wrong w/ hairy vetch in your area. Great spring flow most years.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

Tallow? It's invasive but


----------



## mc1960 (Jul 28, 2014)

I was thinking about vetch, and maybe some type of clover. I don't think Tallow is a possibility, my Dad cleared that field by hand, He might come back to haunt me if I plant something like that. Thanks for the suggestions, any more?


----------



## Honey man (Apr 11, 2013)

I just planted a test patch of buckwheat in 4 days it is about one inch high  I am in central AL
supposed to provide 100-150 lbs of honey per acre, frost kills it so you might want to wait until spring
I am planting a clover mix this fall, durana, pink, and crimson mix found it at feed and seed store, plant in fall for spring bloom and 
most all summer if I have my facts straight


----------

